# Where to get started?



## ShogunGrumpyBear (Feb 12, 2016)

Where do I get started to get my armies started? I like to start off with Orcs and Goblins if possible and perhaps some already constructed and painted until I can get my feet wet doing my own modelling.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Do you mean get started as in assembling a force to play with? Or do you mean something more like how to get started putting your models together, or getting good supplies, or painting, or what? 

If you mean getting an army, start with the basic troops of the army you've chosen. Try to find a package deal if you can, as you can save a bit of money that way. Alternatively, you could head over to the army lists forum for them and see what units are most popular and start there. Since AoS doesn't use a point system anymore, that would probably be the better choice. 

What about the orc army appeals to you? Finding units that exemplify those aspects could be really good.


----------

